

The History of Adobe Creative Suite By Year - jamesbressi
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9175359/Adobe_Creative_Suite_The_history?taxonomyId=18

======
EricBurnett
Wow, I never would have guessed Flash was once called "FutureSplash". What a
terrible name.

